# Deck from rough cut lumber



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gents, just trying to ping this off of some of you who may have seen something like this before. 

I am building a new barn in my backyard, and am using rough cut lumber. Mainly Poplar and White Oak. I really like the look of the rough cut lumber, especially where I live in the woods.

What would the possibility of using the same type of rough cut lumber for my deck? Mainly the decking and the railings. I would still be using approved and code appropriate lumber for the supporting structure.

Also, what would some of the concerns be for using something like this? Mainly, types of sealant and the ways to keep it preserved over the years.

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If I was sitting on the mother-load of white (not red) oak I'd have no problem using it on a deck. Although there are some strains of Popular that are rot resistant, in general I'd say no way to that.


----------



## AKBoater (Jan 7, 2015)

We've got a lot of red and yellow cedar around where I grew up. I've made a lot of decks and outdoor structures out of rough cut cedar. It looks nice, it just limits the barefoot opportunities a little.


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

kwikfishron said:


> Although there are some strains of Popular that are rot resistant.


 What poplar is rot resistant?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Toller said:


> *What poplar is rot resistant?*


Ayuh,.... _*None*_ I've ever seen,... Completely Junk,....

White oak has been used alot in ole boat buildin',....
Seems I remember that it's Boiled, to release an enzyme for super rot resistance,...

'round here for rough cut lumber docks, you can find tamarack/ larch, some cedars, hemlock, 'n My favorite, black locust,...


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

When i had my farm and vineyard, I always used Black Locust for fence posts or grape posts. Some of the vineyard was on gravel ground and my uncle put in post 40 years before I had to replace some. The black locust had to be dry before it would be rot resistant. However, once seasoned you could even drive a nail with a Hiliti!. I used some black locust for a set of outdoor stairs and had to pre-drill and use tapcons to fasten it together!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

landfillwizard said:


> When i had my farm and vineyard, I always used Black Locust for fence posts or grape posts. Some of the vineyard was on gravel ground and my uncle put in post 40 years before I had to replace some. The black locust had to be dry before it would be rot resistant. However, once seasoned you could even drive a nail with a Hiliti!. I used some black locust for a set of outdoor stairs and had to pre-drill and use tapcons to fasten it together!


I have seen black locust go to growing when used for fence posts, you sure don't want to drive around them, their thorns are so strong and long they will ruin a tractor tire. Black Locust is some really tough wood, it sure won't burn worth a cuss and don't rot easily.

Man that hurts about poplar, that is one of my favorite woods to work with. Down this way there have been many homes with board and batten that have lasted many many years. When yellow poplar is seasoned very well, it is harder than superman's knee caps, at least the old growth was.

I would be concerned from shrinkage when using green lumber, I think it would not look good once all the joints opened up.


----------

